# Bank of Ireland cancel Christmas



## Deiseblue (30 Nov 2010)

Regional Managers have told Managers that there are to be no organised staff Christmas parties this year , indeed some area Managers have advised staff that they are not to socialise in large groups over the festive season.

Bit over the top I would have thought !


----------



## micmclo (30 Nov 2010)

It's been done in recent years

Even if they took staff somewhere and spent €30 a head for a meal and drinks for staff for a years hard work, the papers and even this site maybe will scream murder about money being wasted.

Guaranteed bad publicity so it's a sensible move


----------



## Caveat (30 Nov 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Bit over the top I would have thought !


 
No really considering the bucket load of whingers on this very site this time last year who seemed to think that every last employee of any and all banks should be living off bread and water and punched in the face twice a day...


----------



## Staples (30 Nov 2010)

micmclo said:


> Even if they took staff somewhere and spent €30 a head for a meal and drinks for staff for a years hard work, the papers and even this site maybe will scream murder about money being wasted.


 
Public servants never have their christmas parties paid for.  As state employees, the banks might as well get used to it.


----------



## Caveat (30 Nov 2010)

Staples said:


> Public servants *never* have their christmas parties paid for.


 
Oh really? I very much beg to differ. I know for a fact that this is not true.


----------



## Yorrick (30 Nov 2010)

I can imagine the response of people in those hotels where a number of companies come together for a Christmas party. As the MC goes "Lets give a big welcome to our friends from Murphy Plumbing Ltd, YAAAAA All the staff from Bank of Ireland Main St BOOOOO. As usual the people at the bottom get the abuse while the big shots are on the plane to the Bahamas for Christmas.


----------



## RonanC (30 Nov 2010)

Caveat said:


> Oh really? I very much beg to differ. I know for a fact that this is not true.


 
Our Dept doesnt provide a christmas party, but the Departments Social club does, but this is funded entirely by weekly subscriptions by staff and they then can apply for a ticket with finger food and a very small amount of drink supplied on a first come first served basis. Everything else must be paid for by staff. The party is also open to non social club members but they must pay for the tickets and all their drink.


----------



## Deiseblue (30 Nov 2010)

Staples said:


> Public servants never have their christmas parties paid for. As state employees, the banks might as well get used to it.


 
This directive applies to Christmas parties  funded solely by staff as well - the day of the Bank funded party is long gone.


----------



## TarfHead (30 Nov 2010)

deiseblue said:


> the day of the bank funded party is long gone.


 
+1


----------



## Staples (30 Nov 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> This directive applies to Christmas parties funded solely by staff as well - the day of the Bank funded party is long gone.


 
Well, then that IS ridiculous. It's dreary enough without being told when and how to enjoy yourself.



Caveat said:


> Oh really? I very much beg to differ. I know for a fact that this is not true.


 
Perhaps you'd like to recount your experience.  In over 20 years in the public service, I've never once had a Cristmas party paid for, nor has it ever been contemplated.

However, if there any freebies going, I'd very much like to be part of the action.  Do tell!


----------



## Caveat (30 Nov 2010)

Staples said:


> Cristmas party


 
Actually no, fair enough, not party as such - but food, meals other festive stuff, at work, "lunch" extended to about 3 hours, yes.


----------



## Sunny (30 Nov 2010)

Bank staff have been told they are not allowed to book events in a banks name (even if paying for it themselves) and they have been advised to not draw attnetion to the fact that they work for a bank. Ridiculous in the extreme. There are plenty of businesses that depend on Xmas parties for much of their business. 

As for the public service, I have no problem with taxpayers money being used to buy staff a couple of drinks and a bit of food over Xmas. Could never understand the objections. There are plenty of senior cvil servants along with the banks who kept Michilin Star restaurants in business during the good years.

Of course, I know of plenty of Xmas scrooges who object on any money being spent on events because they have no interest in going themselves.


----------



## Perplexed (30 Nov 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Regional Managers have told Managers that there are to be no organised staff Christmas parties this year , indeed some area Managers have advised staff that they are not to socialise in large groups over the festive season.


 

Nothing new here, it was exactly the same last year. Most of us have no objection to paying for a party but even this is forbidden.

Caveat, lunch in a branch was never extended to 3 hours, perhaps in management yes but not your normal counter staff.


I totally agree with Sunny in that I'm sure a lot of restaurants and hotels are suffering from the lack of business.


----------



## Firefly (30 Nov 2010)

I worked in a bank once. The Xmas parties were great...you never knew who you would end up with


----------



## Sunny (30 Nov 2010)

Firefly said:


> I worked in a bank once. The Xmas parties were great...you never knew who you would end up with


 
When I worked in an Irish bank, that used to be the case every Friday!


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

I know of a large firm that have instructed employees not to tell taxi drivers where they work or that they are going to a christmas party (being held in the four seasons) just in case it is leaked.


----------



## Perplexed (30 Nov 2010)

Sunny said:


> When I worked in an Irish bank, that used to be the case every Friday!



It's obviously been a while..........can't afford the old Friday drinks anymore!


----------



## Sunny (30 Nov 2010)

Perplexed said:


> It's obviously been a while..........can't afford the old Friday drinks anymore!


 

They really have destroyed this Country! Great days (but yes, they were a while ago!)


----------



## DerKaiser (30 Nov 2010)

This comes up every year.  

Why people get into hysterics over a once a year effort to boost morale and encourage a bit of social contact between co-workers that costs as little as a €20 or €30 subsidy is beyond me.

The return you get from breaking down barriers between co-workers at this kind of thing is the best value for money you're likely to get in terms of money spent on employees.


----------



## ali (1 Dec 2010)

*Bank perks*



Deiseblue said:


> This directive applies to Christmas parties funded solely by staff as well - the day of the Bank funded party is long gone.


 
I was out to dinner last Christmas with two friends who work in two different banks, and they were complaining that her gym membership was only being 50% paid by the bank and he said yeah that's the same with my golf club membership. Only 50% paid. I think they may have more serious gripes this Christmas.

A.


----------



## Slash (1 Dec 2010)

Let's not get over excited. A lot of companies have cancelled Christmas parties because of the recession.


----------



## gipimann (1 Dec 2010)

Any chance we could get Christmas cancelled as well......

(by the way, 30+ years in civil & public service, never had a freebie party....what did I miss!!)


----------



## Boyd (1 Dec 2010)

Slash said:


> Let's not get over excited. A lot of companies have cancelled Christmas parties because of the recession.



Only some, i'm in private Irish-owned company - 3 xmas parties are planned this year. The main one this Friday, another on 17th, and a post xmas party in January. All 3 coming with free bars, happy days


----------



## Ancutza (1 Dec 2010)

> Only some, i'm in private Irish-owned  company - 3 xmas parties are planned this year. The main one this  Friday, another on 17th, and a post xmas party in January. All 3 coming  with free bars, happy days



Well I suppose someone has to work for the receivers, pawnbrokers et al.


----------



## Yorrick (2 Dec 2010)

Don't waste a good recession. A great time to get rid of the dead weight and bring in a few minimum wagers


----------

